# Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...



## stiege (3. Juni 2008)

Ich bin momentan in der letzten Planungsphase und wollte, bevor ich Material bestelle und baue, mal die Experten von Euch fragen ob es noch Veränderungen bzw. Verbesserungen an meinem Patronenfilter gibt.

Ich habe,  von den Filterrohren die Variante mit den kurzen Rohren (400 mm lang) ins Auge gefasst, wei es gute Qualität zu günstigen Preisen gibt. Die Rohre sind nicht gebohrt sonder eher Gitterrohre, wo es nur dünne Stege gibt, die besser durchspült werden als selbst gebohrte.
Was sagt Ihr?

Oder soll ich besser die herkömmliche Variante mit den langen Filterrohren bauen?

Wäre nett, wenn Ihr Euch meine beiliegenden Skitzen detailliert anschaut und Eure Meinung dazu mitteilt.


----------



## Jürgen-V (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi


> Wäre nett, wenn Ihr Euch meine beiliegenden Skitzen detailliert anschaut und Eure Meinung dazu mitteilt.



meine meinung wäre dazu ganz einfach........nix.

warte noch ein paar tage dann kommt eine gut einbauanleitung hier im forum.


----------



## stiege (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

[meine meinung wäre dazu ganz einfach........nix[/QUOTE]

Vielen Dank erst mal für Dein Posting.
Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich allerdings nicht so ganz was Du mit "nix" meinst.

Ist es positiv oder negativ gemeint?
Da es wohl verneinend gemeint ist tendiere ich eher zum negativen?

Was wäre dementsprechend negativ an meiner Filterplanung?
Würdest Du das bitte freundlicherweise Begründen?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Deine korrigierenden Hinweise...


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi stiege
ertsmal schön das du dich hier nicht mit deinem namen nennst....
die verwechsle ich nämlich schon ständig hier (fehlt nur noch das du thomas oder thorsten heißt ).

klar war das eine sch... antwort von mir, aber was soll ich den jetzt kurz vor der anbau-anleitung für nen hpf jetzt groß kritik oder verbesserungen für deinen pf vorschlagen?
ich hoffe das du dafür ein wenig verständnis hast.


----------



## hoffisoft (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hei 

lieber nicht antworten.

(ist manchmal besser)

gruß


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi  hoffi
wie meinst du denn das jetzt???

habe ich was falsches gesagt? 

das mußt du aber jetzt mal erklären


----------



## Frank (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hallo Stiege,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club.* 

@ Jürgen und Heike

was soll denn das? 
Wenn du noch nichts zu deinem angehenden Filter sagen möchtest, dann halt dich doch einfach solange zurück und "vergrell" keine Fragenden mit solch komischen Antworten.
Die wissen doch gar nicht, was sie von davon halten sollen.
Wenn du die Skizzen für nicht gut befindest, dann begründe es vernünftig und nicht mit solch destruktiven Anworten wie ... nix. :? 

Dein Engagement hier in allen Ehren, aber hin und wieder muss man dich ein wenig einbremsen ... Nenene.


----------



## michael_j (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hi,

@ Jürgen und Heike: Solche Kommentare vor allem in solch einem Tonfall kannste dir echt kneifen.

@ Stiege: In welcher Höhe planst du deinen Auslauf? geht nicht aus der Zeichnung hervor... Ich habe mir gerade erst einen Gebaut. Habe hier noch einige Meter Rohr liegen weil ich beim bauen mich noch mal schlau gemacht habe. faktisch sitzen nun meine Patronen auf einem 10cm langen Rohrstück und sind oben mit einer Muffe verschlossen. So kannst du dir schon einmal viele Meter sparen. Das ganze Rohrsystem planst du mit welchem Material? Was für ein Gehäuse wählst du?

cheers


----------



## michael_j (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hi Stiege,

ich noch mal. Du planst HT Rohr?!?!. Mache einen 110 Auslauf statt den 2 70ern. Du kommst mit 1 Adapter von 50 auf 110 (brauchst ja unten 50,50,40 Abzweige), dann nach oben mit dem 110er, 1 Winkel, 1 T-Stück (Wird der Überlauf) und durch den Flanch dann raus. Kostet dich allerdings 2 Filterpatronen. Die Pumpe die du dran hängst sollte 3.000 l nicht übersteigen. Sonst läuft der Filter über  Bild folgt morgen.

cheers


----------



## Thorsten (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hallo Jürgen  



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi stiege
> ertsmal schön das du dich hier nicht mit deinem namen nennst....
> die verwechsle ich nämlich schon ständig hier (fehlt nur noch das du thomas oder thorsten heißt ).



Wenn du richtig lesen würdest und dir dabei noch Zeit nimmst, verwechselst du auch nicht´s mehr.  



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> klar war das eine sch... antwort von mir, aber was soll ich den jetzt kurz vor der anbau-anleitung für nen hpf jetzt groß kritik oder verbesserungen für deinen pf vorschlagen?
> ich hoffe das du dafür ein wenig verständnis hast.



Dann poste am besten garnicht, und behalte deine bescheidene Antwort für dich.

Menschenskinder, unfreundlicher und unsachlicher gehts wirklich nicht mehr.:crazy


----------



## Thorsten (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hallo stiege,

warum auch immer, leider kann ich deine Bilder (Zeichnungen?) nicht sehen bzw. öffnen. 
Liegt wohl am meinen Rechner, der spinnt immo etwas. 

Habe nur ein rotes X...  

Hast du mal hier im Forum in der Rubrik (Eigenbau - Technik) nachgeschaut?

Dort findest du ein paar Anleitungen zum Thema Patronenfilter, vieleicht hilft´s weiter.


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi
ich habe mir bei meiner ersten antwort gar nix böses gedacht... 
aber nach stieges antwort dann schon gemerkt, das es besser gewesen wäre nix zu schreiben. 
deshalb wollte ich es ja damit korregieren:


> aber was soll ich den jetzt kurz vor der anbau-anleitung für nen hpf jetzt groß kritik oder verbesserungen für deinen pf vorschlagen?



also, jetzt weint nicht...war doch gar net so gemeint, ich machs ja nicht wieder. 

(bin manchmal wohl doch ein wenig vorschnell)


----------



## stiege (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*



			
				michael_j schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze Rohrsystem planst du mit welchem Material? Was für ein Gehäuse wählst du?



Ich habe das ganze mit PVC Rohr geplant, wobei ich die Siebrohre in gebohrte Löcher einkleben möchte (keine Formstücke).
Dadurch kostet mich der komplette Filter unter 300 Euro.

Das 110er Sammelrohr wollte ich eigentlich gegen ein 50er "tauschen", weil wenn zwei 70er Rohre nach oben abzweigen, dieses Meiner Meinung nach ausreicht.

Zwei 70er Rohre, anstatt ein 110er bringen mir oben ca. 4 cm mehr Platz und damit ca. 80 cm mehr Patronenmeter, trotz das eine ganze Patrone wegfällt.

Der Behälter besteht aus Va - Stahl und läßt sich bestens bearbeiten (Bohren, Schweißen, etc.).

Ich habe eine Aquamax 10.000 Pumpe, die gemessene 9000 Liter die Stunde fördert. Die Menge muß der Filter schaffen.
Warum nur 3000 Liter die Stunde?


----------



## michael_j (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi,

ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen. Habe letzte Woche einen IBC als Patronenfilter in Betrieb genommen. Grundkonstruktion aus 50,50,40 Abzweigen. 1 110er Steigrohr, 28 Patronen. Das Wasser was durch die Pumpe (7500l) gekommen ist konnte nicht so schnell durch die Patronen (keine Rohre in den Patronrn, also max. Durchfluss) so das ich nach 2 Minuten schon wusste das meine Überlaufkonstruktion funktioniert. 

Du darfst nicht den Denkfehler machen das 2x 70er einen größeren Durchsatz haben als 1x 110er. Ich hatte irgendwo mal gelesen das zum Beispiel 4-5 50er brauchst und die Wassermenge abzuführen die ein 110er schafft.

So, jetzt muß ich @work. Heute Abend mehr und die versprochenen Bilder. Bis dahin haste ja Zeit mir zu sagen welche Feststoffabscheidung du vor den Filter setzt.

cheers


----------



## stiege (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*



			
				michael_j schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wasser was durch die Pumpe (7500l) gekommen ist konnte nicht so schnell durch die Patronen (keine Rohre in den Patronrn, also max. Durchfluss) so das ich nach 2 Minuten schon wusste das meine Überlaufkonstruktion funktioniert.



Tja, dann scheint es bei Deiner Konstruktion irgend einen Fehler zu geben? 
Normalerweise schaffen die Patronenfilter 10.000 Liter die Stunde oder mehr, was ich so gelesen habe, wenn man die Patronen nicht zu fein wählt und entsprechende Menge Patronenmeter / Pumpenleistung hat.

Wie kann ich soetwas verhindern, bzw. wie kann ich Sicher stellen das mein Patronenfilter 10.000 Liter die Stunde Durchsatz schafft?


----------



## michael_j (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hi Stiege,

hm, ich habe noch nie Angaben gesehen was ein Patronenfilter so an Durchsatz schafft. Habe also das Try & Error Prinzip angewendet und sitze gerade auf einer Pumpe mit 7.500l Durchsatz fest. Falls also dein Filter tatsächlich den Wasser Durchlauf nicht schafft. ich kenne jemanden der eine Pumpe abzugeben hat.

Dafür habe ich gelesen, das man in 2h einmal das Teichvolumen durch den Filter bringen soll. Das habe ich jetzt und es passt. Deine Pumpe ist ja auch darauf ausgelegt. Falls sie nur minimal zuviel wasser liefert kannst du ja eventuell drosseln   Allerdings mache dir noch einmal gedanken zu Filtervolumen und dem Wasserdurchsatz  Ich befürchte nur das die Pumpe zu stark ist. Wird die Praxis zeigen und ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mich auf dem laufenden hällst. Man lernt ja nie aus...

Wie versprochen, habe ich noch ein Bild von meinem Überlauf gemacht. Denke, das Prinzip geht klar? oder!

<img src="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/6/0/6/0/berlauf.jpg" alt="Überlauf in Patronenfilter" />

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.
cheers


----------



## michael_j (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

argh, der Imagebefehl bringt mich noch ins Grab...


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

 hi 
sag mal michael hast du einen an der waffel oder ich????????

du hast eine n teich mit 4500liter und einen pf mit 28 patronen oder?

da hast du in etwa (wenn man die faustvormel 1patrone zu 1000lter teichwasser nimmt)das 6fache überschritten.:crazy 



> Das Wasser was durch die Pumpe (7500l) gekommen ist konnte nicht so schnell durch die Patronen (keine Rohre in den Patronrn, also max. Durchfluss) so das ich nach 2 Minuten schon wusste das meine Überlaufkonstruktion funktioniert.



und deine 7500 ltr pumpe hat dann deine 28patronen zum überlaufen gebracht??

fragen über fragen...kläre mich doch bitte mal darüber auf.


----------



## michael_j (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hi, 
die Entscheidung mit der Waffel überlasse ich jetzt mal dir  

Genau. 28 Patronen a 43 cm ohne Innenrohr (ca. 7cm mit Innenrohr ohne weitere Bohrungen). Bohrungen in den Patronen 40mm. Alles auf einem Grundgerüst mit 50mm Durchmesser, von da aus geht es auf dem kürzesten Weg in 1x 110er. Die Pumpe hat ziemlich genau 3 Minuten gebraucht um den Überlauf im Filter zu nutzen.

Die Formel Filterpatrone auf 1.000l bitte nicht auf den Durchsatz, sondern das Teichvolumen anwenden (bist ja nen alter Fuchs und würdest dich da nicht vertun). Das ich meinen Filter überdimensioniere hatten wir ja schon. Aber lieber so als anders rum. Da hast du mir ja schon zugestimmt.

ja, ich habe die Pumpe ausgecheckt und auch geschaut, ob meine kleinen Steine in die Rohre gesteckt haben. Abgesehen davon , dass ich mit der alten Pumpe das Teichvolumen im Faktor 0,64x durchgequirlt hätte (Wildwasser) und jetzt bei 1,5x liege passt mir das.

ich habe Partonen mit einer mittleren Dichte verwendet.

So, jetzt bist du dran :cu 

cheers

PS: Wenn wir hier über meinen Filter Diskuttieren möchten, lasse uns das Thema bitte trennen. Denn eigentlich sucht hier jemand Hilfe zu einer spezifischen Fragestellung.


----------



## simon (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hallo zusammen
@stiege:Ich habe leider keine Ahnung von Filtern,sonst würd ich jetzt wirklich mal versuchen Dir zu helfen.
Mit etwas Glück schafft es Jürgen vielleicht, anstatt das ganze Thema hier aus dem Rahmen zu reissen Dir seine Hilfe zukommen zu lassen.
Wenn er seine Zeit nützen würde um die angeprisene, bebilderte und fachlich völlig korrekte Filterbauanleitung zu posten hätten vielleicht mal alle was davon.
@michael:lieber einmal zu gross gebaut als 2 mal zu klein
gruss simon
p.s.@jürgen  das ist nicht böse gemeint aber ich lese hier jeden 2.tag das du irgendwem helfen willst und tipps geben willst,nur lese ich selten die taten dazu.
und im zweifel  hab ich vielleicht einen an der waffel:crazy


----------



## michael_j (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hi,

ja, wäre nicht schlecht wenn man einem relativ neuem user einfach mal helfen würde.

cheers


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi michael

du bist ja echt verrückter als ich. 



> Die Formel Filterpatrone auf 1.000l bitte nicht auf den Durchsatz, sondern das Teichvolumen anwenden (bist ja nen alter Fuchs und würdest dich da nicht vertun).



ich habe doch von nix anderem geschrieben...was meinst du denn? 



> Das ich meinen Filter überdimensioniere hatten wir ja schon. Aber lieber so als anders rum. Da hast du mir ja schon zugestimmt.



ja...aber nicht das der filter gößer als der teich ist. 
( bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen ) 



> ich habe Partonen mit einer mittleren Dichte verwendet.



die hatte ich am anfang auch genommen....hatte sich aber später gezeigt, das die feineren die besseren sind. 



> jetzt bist du dran



gerne doch michael. 

also....
das mit der waffel mußte ich einfach schreiben ( auch wenns wieder mal deswegen zopf gibt ). 

es kann nämlich nicht sein das 28 patronen mit einer 7500 ltr pumpe überlaufen. 
was erzählst du denn da für einen zeug:crazy ....deshalb die waffel miachael 

vielleicht habe ich ja da auch was falsch verstanden ...dann korregiere mich bitte und ich wende die waffel gerne auf mich an. 

nochmal auf die menge zurück zu kommen....
28p sind echt zuviel des guten. die werden niemals alle gleichmäßig durchströmt.  die werden sogar gegen dich arbeiten.
du wirst da garantiert tote zonen haben.
ich würde das echt ändern michael...und das war jetzt nicht scherzhaft gemeint. wenn du das jetzt nicht so verstanden hast, dann schreibe mich nochmal an.
@simon


> p.s.@jürgen das ist nicht böse gemeint aber ich lese hier jeden 2.tag das du irgendwem helfen willst und tipps geben willst,nur lese ich selten die taten dazu.



ich habe es auch nicht als böse aufgefasst. 
heute hast du gelernt das zuviele patronen nicht gut sind.
eine feiner schaumstoff besser ist als ein grober und eine faustformel für 1000ltr teichwasser für 1 patrone gibt.   

neee simon
ich habe gestern schon die ersten bilder für jochen und frank gemacht.
nur das ganze schriftlich rüber zu bringen das die beiden verstehen wie ich es meine, ist nicht so meine stärke. (die armen )
ich will hier nur nicht alles 2mal schreiben simon.


----------



## jochen (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hi Jürgen...

ich dachte wir wären nach unseren PN´s die wir ausgetauscht hatten damit durch...:beeten 



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> sag mal michael hast du einen an der waffel oder ich????????



ich kann das einfach so ohne Koment. nicht stehen lassen.

Bitte bemühe dich, dein vorhandenes Wissen ohne solche Ausrutscher mitzuteilen.

_Ich_ kann damit umgehen, da ich dich mittlerweile im Forenleben kenne,
jedoch bei einigen vor allen auch neuen Usern kann das mehr als Unverständnis hervorrufen.


in anderen Worten...

du wärst so ein geiler Vogel für´s Forum, wenn du nicht ab und an beleidigend wirken würdest...


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hallo



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> eine faustformel für 1000ltr teichwasser für 1 patrone gibt.



das stimmt nur wenn der teich alle zwei stunden umgewälzt wird und ist irre führend.
angenommen--15000liter teich 15 meter patronen.da sollten dann 7500liter die stunde umgewälzt werden.das ist richtig.alle zwei stunden wird der teich ganz umgewälzt.

pumpe ich allerdings einmal die stunde den teich um kommt die rechnung nicht mehr hin.

deswegen sollte es immer heissen 2 meter patronen auf 1000liter die die pumpe fördert.

das wären dann z.b. bei einer 15000liter pumpe 30 meter patronen  

dan muss es auch noch heissen 1meter patrone 1000liter wasser--es gibt verschidene längen zu kaufen 

für die pumpe die michael hat sind es nicht zu viele patronen die werden mit der förderleistung auch alle durchströhmt  
einen zu grossen filter gibt es nicht 

@michael
das dein patronenfilter es bei der menge an patronen nicht schaft 7500liter durchzulassen gibt mir ein rätsel auf 

du hast 28 patronen a 43cm das sind 12,4 meter.deine pumpe fördert 7500liter--dann hast du für diese pumpe 3 meter zu wenig  
gehen wir davon aus das die pumpe durch verrohrung u.s.w. diese 7500liter nicht schaft sollten deine patronenmeter reichen.
wenn es stimmt das dein teich 4500liter inhalt hat--pumst du den teich mit deiner pumpe nicht alle zwei sondern öfter als jede stunde um.


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi
@jochen
ich habe doch geschrieben das ich auch einen an der "   " haben könnte. 
ich schreibe öfters das was ich eben gerade denke....
aber ich habe dich ja schon verstanden. 
aber 28 patronen für die teichgröße ist echt schon der hammer. 


> du wärst so ein geiler Vogel


das sagt heike auch immer zu mir.


@lobo


> das stimmt nur wenn der teich alle zwei stunden umgewälzt wird und ist irre führend.
> angenommen--15000liter teich 15 meter patronen.da sollten dann 7500liter die stunde umgewälzt werden.das ist richtig.alle zwei stunden wird der teich ganz umgewälzt.



stimmt, hätte man vielleicht erwähnen sollen. 
was für uns selbstverständlich ist, ist für den anderen noch lange nicht. 



> für die pumpe die michael hat sind es nicht zu viele patronen die werden mit der förderleistung auch alle durchströhmt
> einen zu grossen filter gibt es nicht



ne bernhard.
wenn du zu viel patronen hast passiert folgendes:
in den patronen bilden sich bakterien.du weißt schon...der braune belag. 
jetzt vermehren sie sich und verkleinern automatisch den wasserdurchfluss an
den stellen wo eben die meißten sind.die folge ist, das wasser geht den leichteren weg durch die unbesiedelten patronen. die bakterien an den gut besiedelten patronen bekommen weniger nahrung und verhungern und sterben auch teilweise ab.(die armen kleinen)
so kann auch in den patronen gammelecken entstehen.
machmal ist weniger einfach mehr. 

und zu grosse filter gibt es schon,wir bekommen die leider nur zu selten zu sehen.


----------



## michael_j (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Och Kinners,

habe doch geschrieben, das ich eine kleinere Pumpe jetzt habe.

Den einzigen Konstruktionsfehler den ich mir vorstellen kann ist, das der Ablauf mit 1x von 50 auf 110 der Engpass ist. 

@ Jürgen: Ich behaupte mal ganz frech. Innerhalb eines Filters hast du auf 1 Medium immer die Durschschnittlich gleiche Verteilung von Bakterien auf dem Quadartzentimeter und einen gleichmässigen Wasserdurchfluss. Das man so viele Baktis hat, das der Filter deswegen verstopft :crazy ich bitte dich. Zudem, Baktis haben bestimmt auch das Seepferdchen gemacht und werden wohl wenn sie sich an einer Stelle lösen automatisch dahin getrieben wo das Wasser fliesst. Das wäre dann eine Stelle im Filtermedium die einen gewissen Wasserdurchfluss hat.

Allerdings sind wir vom Thema abgewichen und der hilfesuchende Kollege hat sich nicht wieder blicken lassen. haben wir ja wieder gut hinbekommen  

cheers


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi


> Ich behaupte mal ganz frech. Innerhalb eines Filters hast du auf 1 Medium immer die Durschschnittlich gleiche Verteilung von Bakterien auf dem Quadartzentimeter und einen gleichmässigen Wasserdurchfluss


das stimmt



> Das man so viele Baktis hat, das der Filter deswegen verstopft  ich bitte dich.



das leider nicht.

ich schrieb ja auch nicht von verstopfen, sondern vom verkleinerten wasserdurchfluss.
normalerweise passiert so was auch nicht, nur wenn eben zuviel patronen oder zu wenig wasserdurchlauf (druck) vorhanden ist.an den besiedelten
patronen ist der durchschnitt (die schaumstofflöcher) eben nun mal kleiner als bei den neuen (nichtbesiedelten patronen). das wasser wird dann zwangsläufig den leichteren weg durch die "größeren löcher" gehen. ich galube du hast noch nie einen gutbesiedelten patronenfilter gesehen oder?
man fragt sich da machmal, wenn man die gut besiedelten patronen sieht, wie da überhaubt noch wasser durchlaufen kann. 
aber das kann dir ja nicht passieren.



> Baktis haben bestimmt auch das Seepferdchen gemacht und werden wohl wenn sie sich an einer Stelle lösen automatisch dahin getrieben wo das Wasser fliesst. Das wäre dann eine Stelle im Filtermedium die einen gewissen Wasserdurchfluss hat.


eben nicht.
das wasser drückt von außen auf die patronen und befördert sie dann höchstens ins innere und nicht zu einer anderen patrone wo man es gerne hätte.



> Allerdings sind wir vom Thema abgewichen und der hilfesuchende Kollege hat sich nicht wieder blicken lassen.



das tut mir leid, war echt nicht meine absicht...bitte um endschuldigung 

spreche ihn doch noch mal an, vielleicht auch per pn.


----------



## krautte1 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hallo Jürgen,
schau mal bei www.Teich-Filter.EU rein, eine wirklich gute Seite zum Filterselbstbau. Habe die dortige Anleitung übernommen, Filter funktioniert hervorragend.
Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi
ich habe mal kurz reingeschaut und gesehen daß die die 300ltr rechteck-tonnen als stabil verkaufen:? ... da habe ich die seite lieber wieder geschlossen.
wenn sie gut funktionieren (warum auch nicht)dann zeige sie uns doch einmal . 


aber net hier,  sonts kriege ich noch die hucke von michael voll.
einfach neues thema eröffnen gerhard.


----------



## simon (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hallo jürgen
mir fehlen die worte:friede oder lieber ich weiss es nicht.
man kann dir nen wink geben oder dich direkt in das näpfchen stellen,du merkst es nicht.
hier in diesem thema hat jemand eine ganz spezielle frage/bitte!!!
nun mach den fred hier mal nochmal an position 1 auf  und lies was draraus gemacht wurde.
zum thema filterbau  aus technischer sicht hab ich ein gewisses intresse,bauen würd ich mir mangels platz nie einen.
als ich deine garage zu sehen bekam war mein erster gedanke:
der hätte sich auch lieber ein oase fertigsystem geholt wäre mit sicherheit billiger gewesen.
UND NUN CHECKE DOCH EINFACH DIE PLÄNE DER  FREDSTARTERS UND SAG DEINE MEINUNG DAZU
gruss simon


----------



## stiege (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*



			
				michael_j schrieb:
			
		

> Den einzigen Konstruktionsfehler den ich mir vorstellen kann ist, das der Ablauf mit 1x von 50 auf 110 der Engpass ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Allerdings sind wir vom Thema abgewichen und der hilfesuchende Kollege hat sich nicht wieder blicken lassen. haben wir ja wieder gut hinbekommen



Der Hilfesuchende Kollege ist wieder vom 2 tägigem Angeln zurück, vorläufiges Endergebnis: 3 Karpfen je ca. 25 Pfund (um 80 cm) und eine __ Schleie 7 Pfund. 

Aber zurück zum Thema.
In der Tat, ein Übergang von 50 auf 100 mm Rohrquerschnitt kann ein Engpass sein. 
Aus diesem Grunde will ich zwei 70er Rohre einbauen in die nicht 100er (wie in den Skitzen angegeben) sondern 70er Sammelleitung, als Ablauf nach oben aus dem Filter zum Teich. Eine 100er Sammelleitung halte ich für überdimensioniert, eine 50er dagegen für eher unterdimensioniert.

Der Rohrquerschnitt 100 mm beträgt 78,5 cm², der von zwei 70er Rohren beträgt 76,9 cm², in sofern dürften zwei 70er Rohre vollauf genügen. Wie gesagt, dadurch gewinne ich oben ca. 4 cm mehr Patronenlänge (x34 Patronen), trotz das eine ganze Patrone wegfällt. Weiterhin verteilt sich der Austritt in der Sammelleitung auf zwei Ableitungsrohre und nicht auf eins wie bei Dir. Dadurch dürfte ein Rückstau ausgeschlossen sein.

Zwei weitere Möglichkeiten wäre, um hohen Literdurchsatz zu bekommen, grobe Filter und 40er Filterrohre anstatt 32er.

(Diesen Patronenfilter habe ich mir, leicht abgewandelt als Vorbild genommen: http://www.villa-knippel.de/Teich/Patronenfilter/patronenfilter.html.)


So jetzt bist Du dran Michael...


PS:
Und noch ein weiterer guter Bauplan:


----------



## krautte1 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hallo Jürgen,
die 300 ltr Tonnen werden von Obi für 29,00 Euro seit Jahren als Regentonnen verkauft. Sie sind stabil, haben innen durch 2 Eisenstäbe eine Verstrebung und haben unten einen Auslauf.
Ein Bekannter verwendet diese Tonne seit 4 Jahren als Regentonne.
Finde, es ist ein günstige und praktische Lösung[
Ich hatte vor diesem selbstgebauten Filter einen gekauften Druckfilter.
Jetzt habe ich mit diesem 600 ltr. Filter (2xmal 300 ltr) einen glasklaren Teich

Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi
ich kenne die tonnen auch.  sie bekommen beulen vom wasserdruck und deswegen ist die gefahr das mal eine rohrverbindung leckt recht hoch.
hätten die keine eisenstäbe (die übrigens zu rosten anfangen) würden sie wahrscheinlich platzen. deswegen sind für mich die runden tonnen die besser wahl. 


> der hätte sich auch lieber ein oase fertigsystem geholt wäre mit sicherheit billiger gewesen.
> UND NUN CHECKE DOCH EINFACH DIE PLÄNE DER FREDSTARTERS UND SAG DEINE MEINUNG DAZU


du sprichst hier von dingen die du nicht verstehst.
zum einen ist es ein hobby von mir und zweitens habe ich dadurch viel praktische erfahrung bekommen, die meinem teichwasser zu gute kommt.

so und nun habe ich keine lust mehr.erst habe ich mich endschultigt und dann sowas.
jetzt wirds mir auch echt zuviel.
macht ihr euer zeug und ich mach meins.
hänge-patronefilter-bau ist für mich erledigt.
skizzen, bilder, beschreibung und einkaufsnotizen wurden gelöscht und der papierkorb geleert. baumuster ist zerlegt und auf den müll, ich brauche ja keinen patronenfilter.
ich habe keine lust mehr und den sinn für das ganze habe ich dabei auch noch verloren.


(tut mir echt leid jochen, aber wenn man den spass am bauen verliert, ist es besser man lässt es bleiben, auch wenn man fast fertig war.... halber samstag  für die katz)


> mir fehlen die worte oder lieber ich weiss es nicht.


mir auch simon
aber keine angst, ich nehme dir die ganze sache nicht krumm.
ich bin nämlich auf dem weg der besserung.

so, nun ist das thema ist für mich durch und abgeschlossen.

aber nix für ungut,

ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen sonntag

(du darfst wieder mal verschieben annett, wenn du willst  )


----------



## jochen (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hi Jürgen,



> tut mir echt leid jochen



mir auch,

obwohl ich mir dadurch ne Menge Arbeit erspart habe...



> du darfst wieder mal verschieben annett



bin zwar nicht Annett,
jedoch gehört es zur Arbeit eines Moderatoren,
Beiträge zu verschieben die im falschem Unterforum eingestellt sind,
oder solche die sinnfrei, oder beleidigend wirken,
dein letzter Beitrag stufe ich dazu persönlich nicht ein.

Des weiteren bin ich persönlich es leid, jeden Eingriff als Moderator zu erklären, ist mir zu viel Arbeit.
Hierfür gibt es die Forenregeln die zu beachten sind.

Im allgemeinen,

es dient nicht das Forum mit einzelnen Usern/Beiträgen zu vergleichen...

wenn du dennoch meinst ein User entspricht nicht deiner Wahl, so kannst du ihn gerne per PN kontaktieren oder ignorieren.

Ich wünsche dir ebenfalls einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## michael_j (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hi Stiege,

die von dir verlinkte Skizze kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Der Wasserspiegel innerhalb des Filters und des Auslaufes bleibt immer gleich. So wurde es mit hier im Forum gesagt. Bei der von dir verlinkten Zeichung ist der Wasseraustritt unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Deswegen durfte das Wasser im Filter nur bis zum Austritt steigen. Ich kann es Aufgrund meiner Überlaufkonstruktion nicht nachvollziehen. Zudem fehlt ein Schmutzablass. Schau mal das du auf die Rohre die komplett durch die patronen gehen verzichten kannst. bei mir wie gesagt sitzen sie nur auf kurzen Rohrenden und es klappt ganz gut.

cheers


----------



## stiege (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Ich habe meine Skitzen bzw. Planung noch mal überarbeitet. 

Könnte ich den Patronenfilter so bauen?
(Frage an alle, die schon etwas mit Patronenfilterbau zu tun hatten, bitte nur die.)


----------



## Marco (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hi 

Huch, meine Patronenfilterzeichnungen sind ja noch in Umlauf


----------



## stiege (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Wenn das alles ist, was Du zu sagen hast, dann Danke nein...


----------



## stiege (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*



			
				michael_j schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wasserspiegel innerhalb des Filters und des Auslaufes bleibt immer gleich. So wurde es mit hier im Forum gesagt. Bei der von dir verlinkten Zeichung ist der Wasseraustritt unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Deswegen durfte das Wasser im Filter nur bis zum Austritt steigen. Ich kann es Aufgrund meiner Überlaufkonstruktion nicht nachvollziehen. Zudem fehlt ein Schmutzablass.



Dein Einwand bezieht sich nicht auf den verlinkten Bauplan von "Knippel" sondern auf den, der oben zu sehen ist.
Diesbezüglich hast Du selbstverständlich vollkommen recht. Es ist ein Zeichnungs- oder Konstruktionsfehler mit dem Ablauf. Das funktioniert so nicht.

Was ich an dieser Skitze gut finde, sind die ansteigenden Rohrquerschnitte, von 50 mm über 70 mm in der Sammelleitung bis hin zu 110 mm im Abfluss.
Weiterhin ist bei den Filterrohren ein Rohrquerschnitt von 40 mm angegeben anstatt 32 mm, so dass die Gefahr eines Rückstaues gering ist.


----------



## Frank (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hallo stiege,

ein hallo und tschüss wäre echt nett. Die meisten anderen machens ja auch.  

Ich denke der PF geht so i. O.. Nur würde ich das Sammelrohr unter den Patronen schon in 70er machen.

Was schaltest du eigentlich vor den Patronenfilter? Du brauchst unbedingt eine Grobabscheidung davor.


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Was schaltest du eigentlich vor den Patronenfilter? Du brauchst unbedingt eine Grobabscheidung davor.




ein patronenfilter ist eigentlich dazu gebaut worden um ohne grobabscheidung zurecht zu kommen 

alles was an die patronen kommt fällt bei einem bestimmten gewicht von den patronen ab und sinkt zu boden.
von da aus kann es über den schmutzablass entfernt werden.

so lief mein erster patronenfilter vor einigen jahren tip top  bis man dann zum sieb-sifi-oder trommelfilter kam  

heute ist es so das eigentlich immer eine gute vorabscheidung das a und o einer filteranlage ist.
nötig ist es meiner meinung nach nicht.denn mit meinem alten patronenfilter hatte ich immer gute wasserwerte.

die zeiten ändern sich und alles muss immer das neuste vom neusten sein--währe es nicht so gäbe es nicht soviele koiteich zubehör händler die euch das geld aus der tasche ziehen weil alles wo koi drauf steht um das vielfache teurer ist als ohne koi aufkleber  
darum baue ich lieber fast alles selber wie unser jürgen.und ich sage euch mein schuppen liegt voll mit teichteilen und es ist immer noch billiger als ein fertigteil.

das von mir geschriebene soll nicht dazu verleiten keine vorabscheidung einzubauen 

bei mir ist eine vorabscheidung vorhanden weil es danach in eine __ hel-x kammer geht.da geht es nicht ohne.

@stiege

ja so wie in deiner zeichnung sollte es eigentlich hinhauen.
obwohl ich kein fan von sammelrohren am patronenfilter bin  da diese verrohrung drecksammel räume sind wo man nicht drann kommt.


----------



## jochen (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hi,



> darum baue ich lieber fast alles selber wie unser jürgen.und ich sage euch mein schuppen liegt voll mit teichteilen und es ist immer noch billiger als ein fertigteil.



in diesem Sinne....

weitermachen und nicht schmollen...


----------



## stiege (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*



			
				GERMAN-LOBO schrieb:
			
		

> ein patronenfilter ist eigentlich dazu gebaut worden um ohne grobabscheidung zurecht zu kommen
> 
> alles was an die patronen kommt fällt bei einem bestimmten gewicht von den patronen ab und sinkt zu boden.
> von da aus kann es über den schmutzablass entfernt werden..



So sehe ich das auch.
Von daher warte ich erst mal ab. 
Ich habe mir einen Siebfilter gebaut, der aber täglich gereinigt werden muss, was mir ehrlich gesagt zuviel Arbeit ist.





			
				GERMAN-LOBO schrieb:
			
		

> @stiege
> obwohl ich kein fan von sammelrohren am patronenfilter bin  da diese verrohrung drecksammel räume sind wo man nicht drann kommt.



Das könnte natürlich sein, das am großvolumigen Sammelrohr, bedingt durch die langsame Fließgeschwindigkeit des Teichwassers, sich Faulschlamm in den "Ecken" bildet und den zu Entfernen problematisch sein kann.

Welchen Rohrquerschnitt sollte ich Deiner Meinung nach nehmen am Sammelrohr oder was würdest Du empfehlen?


----------



## Frank (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Nabend,

also jetzt möchte ehrlich gesagt, das hier noch ein paar Leutz mehr was zum Pf schreiben.
Vor allem die, bei denen er ohne Grobabscheidung "einwandfrei" läuft.

So einfach kann ich die Aussage von Bernhard nämlich nicht stehen lassen:


			
				GERMAN-LOBO schrieb:
			
		

> ein patronenfilter ist eigentlich dazu gebaut worden um ohne grobabscheidung zurecht zu kommen
> 
> alles was an die patronen kommt fällt bei einem bestimmten gewicht von den patronen ab und sinkt zu boden.
> von da aus kann es über den schmutzablass entfernt werden.



Alle Patronenfilter, die ich kenne ist zumindest ein Vortex vorgeschaltet.
Natürlich fällt irgendwann zuviel Dreck von den Patronen ab.
Aber vorher nimmt die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit rapide ab. Und da spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung.
Meinem Pf war übrigens ebenfalls ein Vortex vorgeschaltet. Nebenbei noch meine Meinung zum Vortex:
Als reiner Vorabscheider absolut ungeeignet, da er viel zu viel Dreck durchlässt.
Ohne Spalt-, Bogensieb, Sieb-, oder Trommelfilter ist keine ausreichende Vorabscheidung möglich.
Welche Variante man wählt hängt natürlich nicht zuletzt von der dicke der Geldbörse ab.


----------



## stiege (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich fällt irgendwann zuviel Dreck von den Patronen ab.
> Aber vorher nimmt die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit rapide ab.



Das heisst im Klartext, der Patronenfilter schafft es nicht das Wasser durch die Patronen zu bekommen und es läuft ein Großteil des Wasser über den Überlauf ohne zu filtern in den Teich zurück?


----------



## Olli.P (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hi Stiege,

komischer Name  

ich habe zwar keine Pf.  

Aber ich denke, früher oder später: JA!!!


----------



## Frank (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Also bei mir war es so (wobei ich Baufehler ausdrücklich *nicht* ausschließe), das die Wassermenge immer weniger wurde. 
Ich sollte noch erwähnen, das es sich bei mir um eine Schwerkraftanlage handelt.
Einen Überlauf hatte ich nicht und somit hatte die Pumpe irgendwann nicht mehr genug Wasser.
Mein Pf bestand übrigens aus 16 Patronen mit einer Länge von je 75 cm.
Durchfluss der Pumpe waren, bzw. sind ca. 8.000 Liter die Stunde.

Ich habe mein System umgebaut und mir einen Reihenvortex gekauft. Dafür benötige ich jetzt noch einen kleinen Siebfilter ... 

Der Vortex und die Bürsten sind für eine wirkliche Grobreinigung mangelhaft bis ungenügend. Es sei denn, man möchte gerne alle drei Tage den Filter säubern.  
Aber immerhin kann ich jetzt den Filter säubern ohne ihn dabei zu zerstören.  
Das habe ich meinen Eigenbau nämlich zweimal - ungenügende Erfahrung und mangelhafte Ausführung durch Zeitnot und Platzmangel ...


----------



## michael_j (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hi Stiege,

zu deinen Zeichnungen. Die Sind grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt. ich habe gerade noch überlegt ob ich den Wassereinlauf woanders machen würde, ist aber wohl eine reine Geschmackssache.

Ich würde einen Patronenfilter ebenfalls nicht ohne Vorabscheidungen betreiben. Der tägliche Griff in den SiFi ist in 30 Sekunden erledigt und erhöht die Standzeit des Patronenfilters ungemein. Wenn du den mal Sauber machen musst, biste schwer beschäftigt.

cheers
Michael


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi
ich wollte mich hier eigentlich raus halten (einwenigsauerwar)
aber egal.
@frank


> also jetzt möchte ehrlich gesagt, das hier noch ein paar Leutz mehr was zum Pf schreiben.


da muß ich jetzt aber ein bissi ausholen...
erstmal zu lobos aussage


> ein patronenfilter ist eigentlich dazu gebaut worden um ohne grobabscheidung zurecht zu kommen
> 
> alles was an die patronen kommt fällt bei einem bestimmten gewicht von den patronen ab und sinkt zu boden.
> von da aus kann es über den schmutzablass entfernt werden



ein pf wurde für die bio-arbeit gebaut. 
da sinkt auch nicht alles zu boden was kommt, sondern zwingt dich früher oder später zur reinigung der patronen und das ist eine sch...arbeit.
da ich aber mittlerweile bernhard kenne, bin ich mir sicher das da irgendwas an seiner aussage nicht stimmen kann.(habe meine tfsiebauflage von ihm abgekuckt)
ne grobfilterung hatte er sicherlich, oder schon vorne weg klares wasser...oder auch immer. er wird sich dazu sicher nochmal was hier schreiben.

so und jetzt bin ich mal so frech und gebe hier allen einen crashkurs in pf. 
(irgendwann ist mal gut) 


wenn man heute eine gute vorabscheidung hat, sprich tf oder fließfilter wäre er völlig überflüssig.
tf oder fließfilter-besitzter benutzen oft beat- oder __ hel-x filter usw. erfolgreich und erzielen in der regel beste ergebnisse.

steht einem eine so feine vorfilterung nicht zur verfügung....greift man zu siebfilter, sifi ,schaumstoffmatten bürsten usw. ist ein patronenfilter wieder zu empfehlen. er ist ganz einfach in der lage
kleinere schmutzteilchen oder sagen wir so....er nimmt einem kleinere fehler in der grobfilterung nicht so übel. 
ich hatte meinen 1 jahr in betrieb ohne reinigung und filterte vorne nur mit einem 120er sieb und die anlage lief ganz gut.
ich zeige euch morgen gerne mal nen hpf von einem user hier, der auf einfachste weise sich nen guten hpf gebaut hat....wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi 

hier mal ein link, guckst du
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/27357&d=1213006342

ich war mal so frech und habe den mir von dirk2 geklaut.

so finde ich sollte ein pf aussehen. 

die vorteile im schnelldurchlauf:

1 
die verrohrung und die patronen liegen oben und nicht am boden, was eine spätere reinigung ganz leicht macht.

2
der aufbau ist kinderleicht gemacht, vorne löcher rein, gummidichtung ins loch, rohre zusammen stecken und hinten verankern. schon hängen die patronen im behälter  
3 
bei einer evtl. reinigung muß der pf nicht abgeschaltet werden, sondern kann normalerweise weiter laufen.einfach die rohre an der vorderen reihe etwas zusammen schieben und heraus nehmen. das loch vorne dann einfach mit einem 90grad-bogen oder einer endmuffe verschließen.
so kann man in aller ruhe reihe für reihe reinigen.

als behälter könnte man natürlich auch eine regentonne nehmen
und ein zugschiber min 70mm sollte als schmutzablauf vorhanden sein.


----------



## stiege (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*



			
				michael_j schrieb:
			
		

> . ich habe gerade noch überlegt ob ich den Wassereinlauf woanders machen würde, ist aber wohl eine reine Geschmackssache.



Ja, der vorhandene 70er Anschluss ist gut geeignet, es ist anscheinend egal wo sich der Einlauf befindet, da das Wasser eh durch die Patronen muss.



			
				michael_j schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Ich würde einen Patronenfilter ebenfalls nicht ohne Vorabscheidungen betreiben. Der tägliche Griff in den SiFi ist in 30 Sekunden erledigt und erhöht die Standzeit des Patronenfilters ungemein. Wenn du den mal Sauber machen musst, biste schwer beschäftigt.



O. K. dann schalte ich meinen Eigenbau Siebfilter davor, wenn das außer dem Nachteil des täglichen Reinigen, verschiedene Vorteile beim Durchfluss und den Reinigungsintervallen des PF bringt.

Tja, wenn es keine weiteren gegenteiligen Meinungen zu meinen Patronenfilterplanungsskitzen gibt, werde ich die Bestellung der Bauteile in den nächsten Tagen erledigen.

Von der Duchflussrate sind dann wohl die groben Filterpatronen besser? Wenn sie sich nicht so schnell zusetzen wie die Feinen?
Oder war das nur ein Problem von Franks PF?


----------



## stiege (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Filterpatronen, welche?

Ich würde abschließend gerne Eure Meinung hören, ob ich grobe, mittlere oder feine Filterpatronen nehmen soll.
Bitte Begründen, warum grob, mittel oder fein.

Danke Euch schon mal...


----------



## Frank (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Nanü, kein Interesse mehr?

Also ich hatte die 20 ppi. 
Warum? Hmm, auf Empfehlung gekauft. Die anderen hatte ich nicht. 
Kann daher auch nichts zu Vor- oder Nachteilen sagen. Sorry.


----------



## Jürgen-V (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi fränklin 


> Kann daher auch nichts zu Vor- oder Nachteilen sagen. Sorry.


da ein pf in erster linie als biologischer filter gedacht ist und deshalb auch nach einem  schmutzfilter angeschlossen sein sollte wären die 30ppi die bessere wahl.
erstens habe sie eine größere oberfläche und zweitens "prallen" schmutzteilchen an den patronen ab und fallen zu boden.
funzt auch 1a, habe die mittleren und feinen auch beide bei mir gestestet
und würde heute die 30er nehmen. bei mir war auch keine reinigung das ganze jahr nötig.
nebenbei erwähnt....
das ganze gilt aber aber nur fürn pf, beim druck-oder schmutzfilter verhält es sich anders. (was aber bei diesem thema keine rolle spielt).


----------



## stiege (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Ich weiss nicht ob es hier in der letzten Planungsphase des Patronenfilters richtig ist nach der Alternative *Helix* zu fragen?

Ich lese aber immer wieder von Helix, dem modernen Filtermedium was den Patronenfilter abgelöst haben soll. 

Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu?

Wie müßte eine Helix Filteranlage aufgebaut sein?


----------



## Jürgen-V (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi
wieso meldet sich den keiner mehr? 



> Ich lese aber immer wieder von Helix, dem modernen Filtermedium was den Patronenfilter abgelöst haben soll



stimmt, es müssen aber auch die voraussetzungen dafür gegeben sein.
ich versuche es dier mal zu erklären:
erstmal vorne weg,
ein pf ist ein guter biofilter. wenn er *richtig gebaut *wurde, hat man das ganze jahr fast keine arbeit damit. lediglich ab und zu mal den schmutz ablassen, fertig. hat bei mir auch ohne störungen ein ganzes jahr gut funktioniert.

__ hel-x ist eine sehr gutes filtermedium das auch seinen guten ruf zu recht verdient hat. auch hel-x ist sehr wartungsarm und sollte hin und wieder einmal "bewegt" werden, um abgestorbene bakterien und evtl. übriggebliebene schmutzteile der vorfilterung von dem filterkörper zu entfernen. auch hier erfolgt wie beim pf dann die schmutzentfernung über den schmutzablauf.

entscheidend für die richtige wahl beider biofilter ist die vorfilterung.

hast du einen grobmaschigen vorfilter, würde ich den pf  wählen. er sollte mit feinen patronen (ppi30) bestückt sein, was außer einer großen biologischen oberfläche auch noch den vorteil hat, das grober schmutz in kleineren mengen an den patronen "abprallt" und vom schmutzablauf entfernt werden kann.

beim hel-x kann eine schlechte vorfilterung fatale folgen haben, das bis zu gammelecken führen kann. 
ist mir leider schon einmal passiert. ich hatte mal 2tage mein filteranlage nicht kontrolliert und nicht bemerkt das sich lagerung von meinem tf entfernt hatte. die folge war, grober schmutz lief mir direkt in meine helx-kammer.
die filterkörper setzten sich so stark zu, das an manchen ecken in der kammer
der wasserdurchfluss zum erliegen kam. 
ich hatte noch glück gehabt, ein paar stunden später wäre mir die kammer auch noch übergelaufen.:?
festgesetzten schmutz aus dem hel-x zu entfernen ist übrigens eine sehr mühvolle arbeit, die man nicht auf die schnelle verrichten kann.

das ganze kann natürlich bei einer schlechten vorfilterung auch schleichend passieren. leider gibt es hier einige, bei denen man das deutlich auf bildern sehen konnte.
man sollte eines nicht vergessen.

manchmal wäre es besser keinen filter zu haben, als einen zu besitzen, der sich mit schmutz auf längere zeit so zusetzen kann, das er ein träger von negativen bakterienherden wird.

ich fasse einmal zusammen:

besitzt man eine gute vorfilterung, ist die das hel-x die besser wahl.

für eine schlechtere vorfilterung wäre es vernünftiger einen pf zu verwenden.

es gibt auch noch andere sekundäre gründe zu nennen warum das hel-x besser und der pf "schlechter" ist und genauso anders herum, würde hier jetzt aber zu weit gehen und habe es auch deshalb nicht erwähnt.



ps:das steht in keinem lehrbuch, sondern beruht auf meinen persönliche erfahrungen und meinung.
ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.


----------



## stiege (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hast du einen grobmaschigen vorfilter, würde ich den pf  wählen. er sollte mit feinen patronen (ppi30) bestückt sein, was außer einer großen biologischen oberfläche auch noch den vorteil hat, das grober schmutz in kleineren mengen an den patronen "abprallt" und vom schmutzablauf entfernt werden kann.



Danke für Deine interessante Info. 

Ich sehe schon, ich komme nicht am Patronenfilter vorbei.
Die Helix Geschicht ist meiner Meinung nach noch nicht vollständig ausgereift, da werden vermutlich in den nächsten Jahren noch Erkenntnisse reifen, die den Umstieg dann interessant machen...

Eine Frage noch, wie oft ist Dir der Patronenfilter übergelaufen (Überlauf). Mit den PPI20 und wie oft mit den PPI30?

Jemand schrieb nämlich, das er nur max. 3000 Liter die Stunde durch den Patronenfilter bekommt, allerdings mit einer Schwerkraftanlage, die ich nicht baue.


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi

bei richtigem bau und pumpenleistung läuft ein patronenfilter nicht über 

ist mir auf jeden fall noch nicht passiert 

ich hatte 35meter patronen ppi 30 und da gingen 17000liter/h durch.


----------



## stiege (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*



			
				GERMAN-LOBO schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte 35meter patronen ppi 30 und da gingen 17000liter/h durch.



O.K., dann werde ich ebenfalls Pipi 30 Bestellen...


----------



## teichfreund11 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Zuerst mal an Krautte,

er hat vollkommen recht, wenn er sagt, daß die tonnen mit den metallverstrebungen stabil sind. daher wurde das ja auch so entwickelt. wer da schlauer ist, ist wahrscheinlich einfältig. die schwerkraftfilter haben sich nun einmal durchgesetzt. das heißt aber nicht, daß patronenfilter hinfällig sind. für jeden filter soll sich jeder teichbesitzer sein eigenes bild machen und entscheiden, was er will. einen schwerkraftfilter oder einen patronenfilter. 

was mich wundert ist:

seit so viele leute den regentonnenfilter loben, weil er klares wasser bringt, schimpfen die forumsmitglieder nicht mehr darauf.

kann es sein , dass diese skeptiker doch noch schlau geworden sind?

wird der ultimative filter doch noch als echte lösung angesehen?

für mich klingen diese worte nicht als schlechter filter: www.teich-filter.eu kundenerfahrungen


----------



## Jürgen-V (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi

da du ja gleich in die vollen gehst, werde ich dir narürlich gerne folgen. 

schön das wir einen neuen haben, der keinerlei ahnung von filterung hat
und gleich den finger hebt und uns belehren will. 



> er hat vollkommen recht, wenn er sagt, daß die tonnen mit den metallverstrebungen stabil sind. daher wurde das ja auch so entwickelt. wer da schlauer ist, ist wahrscheinlich einfältig.




ja....dann bin ich wohl einfältig. 
wenn eine tonne sich aufbläht, das nur noch die beiden metallstreben sie zusammen halten, weil sie sonst von alleine in kürzester zeit zerreißen würde, ist da naürlich sehr stabil.
weil sie den wasserdruck nicht stand halten, bekommen sie in alle richtungen "bäuche". dies hat die folge, das rohrverbindungen schnell mal undicht werden. die beiden metallverstrebungen die verhindern das die tonne auseinander reißt, fangen übrigens nach einem jahr das rosten an.

das ganze müßte ich nicht nochmal schreiben, wenn du das gelesene hier merken würdest, oder ist es für dich zu schwierig zu verstehen?



> die schwerkraftfilter haben sich nun einmal durchgesetzt. das heißt aber nicht, daß patronenfilter hinfällig sind. für jeden filter soll sich jeder teichbesitzer sein eigenes bild machen und entscheiden, was er will. einen schwerkraftfilter oder einen patronenfilter






hier schießt du den vogel ab. 

was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun. 

es gibt genug schwerkraftfilteranlgen die patronenfilter angeschlossen haben.
schau zb mal beim peter (velos) vorbei. 



> seit so viele leute den regentonnenfilter loben, weil er klares wasser bringt, schimpfen die forumsmitglieder nicht mehr darauf.




ja, weil manche regentonnenfilter um einiges besser sein können als gekaufte
und vor allem eine günstige alternative sind.
meiner erfahrung nach schimpfen dir forumsmitglieder nicht darauf, weil sie meißtens dankbar sind, einen günstigeren funktionierenden filter selbst zu bauen, der so manchen "ultimative filter" in den schatten stellt.



> kann es sein , dass diese skeptiker doch noch schlau geworden sind?



die vielleicht schon, bei dir habe ich da meine zweifel. 
belese dich doch bitte erst in diesem forum, bevor du hier von dingen schreibst,
die weder hand noch fuß haben und nur dein mangeldes wissen offen legen.

von solchen leuten lasse ich mich hier nur ungern als einfältig bezeichnen.

außerdem pflegen wir hier als begrüßung eine hi, oder hallo...und beenden unserern kommentar mit einem gruß oder auf wiedershen usw.
ach, fast vergessen.....

herzlich willkommen im teichforum


----------



## tattoo_hh (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

@ jürgen
ich glaub er hat ein paar begrifflichkeiten durcheinander gewürfelt. mit schwerkraftfilter meint er das bei einem tonnenfilter das wasser durch schwerkraft von einer in die andere tonne fließt... wir verstehen da etwas anderes darunter, aber egal.
ich hatte auch ein jahr so einen tonnenfilter. richtig dimensioniert funktionieren sie. aber bürsten reinigen ist halt arbeitsintensiv. aber wasser war absolut klar. dies jahr läuft er bei einem freund von mir. ich setze ihm aber noch einen siebfilter vor (flucht auch über die bürsten)
aber eins ist bei tonnen ganz wichtig : NUR oben anbbohren. einige gehen 1 oben raus und 2 unten wieder rein. der druck unten ziehmlich hoch und wenn der weichmacher aus den tonnen raus ist reissen sie schnell. sie sind nicht für die ewigkeit. lieber oben rein und mit rohr innen nach unten führen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi carsten


> aber eins ist bei tonnen ganz wichtig : NUR oben anbbohren.



und wo kommt dann der schmutzablass-zugschieber hin?


----------



## tomlegno (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Boun giorno a tutti,

habe jetzt mal den ganzen tread mit Interesse gelesen. manchmal sehr emotional aber in der Summe doch informativ. 
Auch ich habe eine "Tonnenfilter - Kombi" und zwar 2 x 120 l Deckelfässer (aus der chem. Industrie). Diese kann ich mir auch leicht besorgen. Sie sind sehr stabil (ca. 5 mm) und halten einem gewissen Druck Stand (max. 0,3 bar). 
Ich habe auch diese Regenfäßer als Behälter für die gelben Säcke (Rattenvorsichtsmaßnahme). Daraus würde ich persönlich keinen Filter bauen ohne Innenvertrebung! Über die längerjährige Haltbarkeit mache ich mir keine Gedanken, da ich sicher bin, dass ich so lange gar keinen Filter betreibe, da mir schneller neue Ideen kommen als der Filter alt werden kann.   
Gruß
Tom


----------



## tattoo_hh (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi carsten
> 
> 
> und wo kommt dann der schmutzablass-zugschieber hin?



ich hab ne schmutzwasserpumpe genommen. rein in die tonne, gartenschlauch drann und ab in die erdbeeren und kartoffeln.... auf den rest nochmal 2~3kanner teichwasser eingekippt und dann waren sie sauber. ich sag ja: konfortabel war es nicht aber billig und das ergebniss konnte sich sehenlassen.


----------



## Uli (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi,
ich habe auch eine rechteckige regentonne seit jahren als filter in gebrauch, und die macht mir nicht den eindruck als wenn sie morgen platzen will.
aber evtl.liegt es ja daran das meine tonne mehr liter und diese eisenverstrebung nicht hat wie die tonne von der ihr sprecht
gruß uli


----------



## Jürgen-V (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi


> habe jetzt mal den ganzen tread mit Interesse gelesen. manchmal sehr emotional aber in der Summe doch informativ.



das hast du sehr schön gesagt tom. 

gute idee, die tonnen gegen die nager einzusetzen. 

@carsten
deshalb empfehle ich immer dir runden tonnen zu nehmen, da kann man auch unten wie oben löcher bohren, zb auch ein schmutzablass.:smoki 

@ uli

von diesen tonnen war nicht dir rede. 
diese tonnen sind sehr stabil und super zu verarbeiten. 
leider aber halt sehr teuer.


----------



## Udo869 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

Hallo an alle !
War leider lange nicht mehr in diesem schönen Forum. Heute aber habe ich es mal geschafft und bin auf dieses Thema gestossen.Hab mir alles durchgelesen und schreib mal was ich denke!

Grobabscheidung (wie schon zig-mal geschrieben) ist das A+O !
_Habe aber immer noch meine scheiss Bürsten - Gruß Jürgen_

Ferner habe ich meinen PF (siehe Pic) so angelegt - ruhiger 110 Einlauf 
vom Vorfilter.Konstante 6000l //+ 4000l mit zweiter Pumpe (über Zeitschaltuhr 2 std tägl.) Durchlaufmenge. 35 Patronen a`50cm - 40 Rohr (gebohrt).

Funktion:
Vom Einlauf zieht das Wasser durch die Patronen - `durch die Verrohrung :40`Spülrohr - 50`Stegl.- 110`Anschluss - 2* 70 Einlauf in die Bio -Kammer.Den Einlauf in die Biokammer habe ich so gewählt das durch den Wasserfluß eine natürliche Bewegung ensteht und die Filtermedien rotieren läßt.Die Bio - Kammer ca. 200l wird dann noch mit ordentlich Luft versorgt.
Dann ein großzügiges 110`Steigrohr (gebohrt) in den Teich.
Ein 110- Abgang ist nach oben offen um ein Vakuum zu vermeiden. Beide Kammern haben einen Ablauf unten (mittig).Der dritte 70`Einlauf in der Mitte
war mal als Überlauf gedacht, erfüllt jetzt den Zweck einer Schlauchdurchführung.

Mein Fazit:
Den Durchlauf mache ich mehr an dem Rohr-Durchmesser fest - sprich 
bei 110`Rohr  ca.14.000l bei vollen Umfang als Rechengrundlage für kleinere 
Abmessungen. Dadurch das das Wasser hindurch zieht bleiben die Rohre
relativ sauber. Deswegen stört es mich auch nicht das die Patronen etwas 
zu dicht stehen.Allgemein sehe ich den Pf etwas mehr als Feinfilter (Schwebeteilchen usw.) aber eine Bio. Funktion hat er auch.Der PF hat eine hohe Standzeit und ist leicht zu reinigen.Mein WW - sind Top und meine 
Fischlein kann ich gut beobachten. ""Was will man mehr!""

An alle mit Wetter- verbessendern Grüßen. Udo


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Patronenfilterbauplanung in der letzten Phase...*

hi udo
bin jetzt erst auf deine pf gestoßen.

da muß ich natürlich auch was dazu sagen.

wei du schon sagtest liegen deine patronen verdammt eng aneinander.
da geht dir ja fast die hälfte der p-oberfläche verloren.:? 
hast du die mittlere schaumstoffdicke genommen? 
damit verlierst du wieder an oberfläche.

kann es sein das du zu wenig __ hel-x in deiner kammer hast?
wenn nur wenige cm oben schwimmen, geht gerne mal das wasser unten vorbei.
ich hätte übrigens ( wenn überhaupt) den pf nach dem hel-x angeschlossen.

aber der hammer sind deine kammern.:shock 
die sind ja riesig, sowas sieht man nicht oft. 
was für ein volumen haben die denn?


----------

